# Best Things For Chewing?



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking to try and find the safest, and long lasting items on the market that will help with my 14 week old GSD's chewing? to aid with spreading the love to the ears....

Nylabone?
Kong?
Bully Bone?

there is just so much information, sometimes i feel like im reading too much. I feel like im on information overload trying to do the right thing for my new little girl....I hear Rawhide isnt good for them and never used it before with my previous GSD, and dont want to really start, so im looking for safe alternatives.

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.

Lorraine


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Bully sticks
Nylabones
Frozen carrots
Stuffed kong or squirrel dude (fill with peanut butter, kibble, canned food, yogurt, freeze it, etc etc)
Antler chews (my crew likes elk and moose over deer)
Himalayan dog chews
Raw knuckle bones


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Thankyou!:hug:


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Bully sticks
> Nylabones
> Frozen carrots
> Stuffed kong or squirrel dude (fill with peanut butter, kibble, canned food, yogurt, freeze it, etc etc)
> ...



I love this list! 

I would add: *avoid* raw hide, pigs ears, chew hooves, and cooked/smoked bones. Be extra careful with toys that can be ripped apart and might have parts swallowed (e.g., squeakers).


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

I actually love the idea of a frozen carrot. Its natural and if they get bits off, its edible and healthy...great suggestion!

Lorraine


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I've teethed every puppy I've had on frozen carrots, icecubes and rags soaked in broth/frozen. Numbs their gums, keeps them busy and helps with teething pains


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

The most used chewies around here are antlers, bully sticks, and nylabones. I'll have to try frozen carrots for my next puppy


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Try making a thin gravy with some canned food and freezing them in ice-cube trays. Mine go bonkers for those


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> I've teethed every puppy I've had on frozen carrots, icecubes and rags soaked in broth/frozen. Numbs their gums, keeps them busy and helps with teething pains


:thumbup: It's the cheapest way to go that's for sure. You can also put the ice cubes in an old sock for them to chew on. It keeps the ice cubes from sliding under the furniture.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

*Great Ideas*

I love all the suggestions...the ice in socks and gravy ice cubes are awesome ideas...yes and cheap...will try them.

Thanks again!


----------



## kateydog (Aug 1, 2012)

When it is hot out like now. Ice Cubes. Ice Cubes from chicken stock. If the ice cube is too big? Run it under some water.

Bully sticks. Avoid ones made in india/china (lower quality).

Deer Antlers (some avoid these with adult dogs though, and Nylon bones are only for puppies before adult teeth).

Nylon bones? Have never had a dog who liked these things. I wish I did...would be much cheaper then Bully sticks lol.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I found Delgado loves beef tendons and dried salmon skin.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i gave my pup femur bones, kong toys, elk antlers,
rope toys, balls, etc. i didn't worry about them lasting.
when they wore out i bought new ones.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

It might be a little early but goughnuts are the most durable toy I've found


----------

